
The scientist who coined “stress” wished he had chosen a different word for it - luckysahaf
https://work.qz.com/1316277/what-is-stress-hans-selye-the-scientist-who-coined-the-term-called-it-the-opposite-of-death/
======
hideo
This is one of the most useful articles I've ever read.

"Even in our sleep, our heart still has to beat, we still need to breathe, our
adrenal system is still responding to dreams, we’re still under stress"

"Advocated for dividing stress into the positive “eustress,” and negative,
“distress.” "

"Rather than bemoaning stress or avoiding it, or worse, feeling proud of
having an abundance of it, perhaps the best advice now is that we ought be
practicing methods for transforming it."

Wow!

